# lotto dreaming.....



## pc7 (27 Jul 2007)

i'm not sure if this is the right place but it is called shooting the breeze, but sitting here pondering a lotto win tomorrow and if I did win circa 16 Million!! wow! what would be the first thing I'd do?  thank god the office is empty as i'm smiling like a goon, picturing bounty like beaches, not ringing work to say I won't be back! going to the banks to pay off the family mortgages and seeing the bank managers salavating at the thoughts of "advising" us of what to do with the money! mhh nice thought for a friday lunch time


----------



## purpeller (27 Jul 2007)

Definitely quit my job.  I might after a few months decide to take on a part-time job to fill some of my time but I'd plan to never work fulltime again.


----------



## Firefly (27 Jul 2007)

I'd buy a hobby vineyard in Loire and disappear!


----------



## Staples (27 Jul 2007)

I think an office-block size motor boat would be on the cards. Saw them for sale in Antibes earlier in the year for a mere €5m (and these were second hand). 

The other €11m would go towards running it over the next few years.

By the way, can anyone explain why some people will only play the lotto when it reaches €10m or more.  Are these people offended at the notion of winning only, say, €3m for their €1.50 stake?


----------



## Sn@kebite (27 Jul 2007)

Is there always only *one* winner or do they share lump sums sometimes?

I wonder if it's worth playing? I've never played before, and have no idea how to.


----------



## pc7 (27 Jul 2007)

no sometimes people will share it, on the radio this morning they said you've more chance of dying than winning and that 2 million people will buy a ticket, but hay you have to be in to win! Sn@kebite have you really never played? if so just go into a shop that does it and say you want a quick pick with lotto plus for 4 euro.


----------



## shanegl (27 Jul 2007)

Logically its not worth it. You've more chance of dying this saturday. 

That won't stop me getting a €4 quickpick though.


----------



## ivuernis (27 Jul 2007)

Staples said:


> I think an office-block size motor boat would be on the cards. Saw them for sale in Antibes earlier in the year for a mere €5m (and these were second hand).
> 
> The other €11m would go towards running it over the next few years.
> 
> By the way, can anyone explain why some people will only play the lotto when it reaches €10m or more.  Are these people offended at the notion of winning only, say, €3m for their €1.50 stake?



Personally, I don't do the Lotto much but I have a punt when it rolls over a few times. Doing 2 lines every draw would work out over €400 per year and I consider that a waste given the odds but I'll gladly take an occasional punt for the big ones, not that I'm against the idea of winning the smaller jackpots but if I'm only going to do it occasionally it may as well be the big ones. 

P.S. If you win I think you should blow it all on one of THESE. A snip at $16.5m!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2007)

pc7 said:


> no sometimes people will share it, on the radio this morning they said you've more chance of dying than winning and that 2 million people will buy a ticket,


You have a 1 in 1 chance of dying but only a 1 in 8,145,060 chance of winning the _Lotto _jackpot.

According to _Metro _(?) this morning you can guarantee a win by spending €12M on tickets but then you have to hope that (a) you win the jackpot outright to make it worthwhile and (b) the _Lotto _don't notice your strategy.


----------



## Purple (27 Jul 2007)

ivuernis said:


> P.S. If you win I think you should blow it all on one of THESE. A snip at $16.5m!



Money well spent!


----------



## Sherman (27 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> According to _Metro _(?) this morning you can guarantee a win by spending €12M on tickets but then you have to hope that (a) you win the jackpot outright to make it worthwhile and (b) the _Lotto _don't notice your strategy.


 
Surely that's not right (not that I'd ever question the logic or veracity of our esteemed Metro 'newspaper' of course  ).

If I buy €12m worth of tickets, in order to guarantee a win no-one else should buy a ticket. Even one other €1.50 ticket bought by someone other than me reduces my chances of winning below a 'guarantee'.

_Edited to add: Ah, I understand. You would be guaranteed to win 'something', just not enough to recoup your 'investment'. D'oh._


----------



## ivuernis (27 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You have a 1 in 1 chance of dying but only a 1 in 8,145,060 chance of winning the _Lotto _jackpot.



Actually, the odds are half that again as you have to play a min of 2 lines. 1-in-8m is the odds of any particular combination coming up, but playing 2 lines reduces your odds by half. 



ClubMan said:


> According to _Metro _(?) this morning you can guarantee a win by spending €12M on tickets but then you have to hope that (a) you win the jackpot outright to make it worthwhile and (b) the _Lotto _don't notice your strategy.



A syndicate did that in the early days when the highest number was 36 and buying up all the combinations cost a lot less but with two other winning tickets were lucky to make a modest profit.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Jul 2007)

I just bought a quick pick. The cheapest you can get is €4!

Still bought it though. If I win I'm heading off to South of France, buying a little farm ( with swimming pool, courtyard and privacy, natch), and am going to write a book. Or paint. Or both. Probably very badly indeed. And I'm going to tell some people what I really think. I've been discreet for far too long.


----------



## Purple (27 Jul 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I just bought a quick pick. The cheapest you can get is €4!
> 
> Still bought it though. If I win I'm heading off to South of France, buying a little farm ( with swimming pool, courtyard and privacy, natch), and am going to write a book. Or paint. Or both. Probably very badly indeed.


I might end up a drug addict with every STD in the book but I'd be willing to take the risk. 


Vanilla said:


> And I'm going to tell some people what I really think. I've been discreet for far too long.


 Ah go on.


----------



## pc7 (27 Jul 2007)

he he he purple reckon i'd lose a liver if i won - money doesn't make you happy??? well i'd gladly be rich and miserable


----------



## Vanilla (27 Jul 2007)

Purple said:


> Ah go on.


 
Nothing revelatory, just have had a morning of biting my tongue and being diplomatic.


----------



## ninsaga (27 Jul 2007)

I think the lotto should do 16 x €1mill draws for this kind of draw - spread it around & make alot of people more happy.

Anyways I think ye all all wasting your time buying for tomorrow nights lotto - given that i already have the winning ticket!


----------



## foxylady (27 Jul 2007)

I will be on my way to Ny where I plan on buying a nice swanky apartment.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jul 2007)

I'd spend/invest the bulk of my winnings on the usual toys/pleasures.

But I'd allocate a small fortune to procure a vast _clowder_ of cats and would release them all simultaneously (preferably during a storm) on to the streets of the cities and towns of this country and laugh maniacally as my ferocious feral felines disgust and repulse cat haters everywhere...

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2007)

pc7 said:


> he he he purple reckon i'd lose a liver if i won - money doesn't make you happy??? well i'd gladly be rich and miserable



_Money is the sixth sense which enables you to enjoy the other five._ 

-- W. SOMERSET MAUGHAM


_It's a kind of spiritual snobbery that makes people think they can  be happy without money._

-- ALBERT CAMUS


_Money doesn't buy happiness, but that's not the reason so many people  are poor._

-- LAURENCE J. PETERS


_Money isn't everything as long as you have enough._ 

-- MALCOLM FORBES


----------



## Sn@kebite (27 Jul 2007)

Having lots of money may not make you any happier... but having too little can make you very miserable.


----------



## Deirdra (27 Jul 2007)

A nice pad in South of France for moi, a helicopter for His Majesty.


----------



## Crugers (27 Jul 2007)

> ...Actually, the odds are half that again as you have to play a min of 2 lines. 1-in-8m is the odds of any particular combination coming up, but playing 2 lines reduces your odds by half....


 
You sure about that? I would have thought it would just double your  chance  of winning (2 to 8,145,060), not halve the odds! The odds for each play would remain the same (1 to 8,145,060)...


----------



## ninsaga (27 Jul 2007)

OK OK.... I just couldn't keep it to myself - the numbers for tomorrow night are 4,8,15,16,23 & 42...... now get lost


----------



## r2d2 (27 Jul 2007)

A friend of mine did a couple of lines in Croke Park recently but still didn't win.....


----------



## damson (28 Jul 2007)

Crugers said:


> > ...Actually, the odds are half that again as you have to play a min of 2 lines. 1-in-8m is the odds of any particular combination coming up, but playing 2 lines reduces your odds by half....
> 
> 
> You sure about that? I would have thought it would just double your  chance  of winning (2 to 8,145,060), not halve the odds! The odds for each play would remain the same (1 to 8,145,060)...


 There are 8,145,060 possible combinations. Any single combination has a 1 in 8,145,060 chance of coming up. If you buy the required minimum of two lines (line A and line B):
- the chance of line A coming up is 1 in 8,145,060;
- the chance of line B coming up is 1 in 8,145,060;
- the chance of one of your lines coming up (either line A or line B, you don't care which!) is 2 in 8,145,060 or 1 in 4,072,530.

Doubling the number of lines you play doubles your chance of winning, although the odds of _a specific line_ winning are the same for each line: 1 in 8,145,060.


----------



## Happy Girl (28 Jul 2007)

r2d2 said:


> A friend of mine did a couple of lines in Croke Park recently but still didn't win.....


 
Didn't think they would allow that in Croke Park!!!!! Drugs and sport just dont mix!!!!!


----------



## ang1170 (29 Jul 2007)

..


----------



## Crugers (29 Jul 2007)

damson said:


> - the chance of one of your lines coming up (either line A or line B, you don't care which!) is 2 in 8,145,060 or 1 in 4,072,530.


 
The dreaming is over and it wasn't me, but...

I'm still 'wondering' about this halving of the odds from 1 in 8,145,060 to 1 in 4,072,530 just by buying two lines. Surely this can't be right... The odds of 1 in 8,145,060 were because to guarantee you having the/a winning ticket you needed to have 8,145,060 different lines. Using that logic and applying it to 2 lines with odds of 1:4,072,530 should mean that you are guaranteed to win with 4,072,530 lines (which of course you wouldn't!).
Or am I asking the wrong question...


----------



## Superman (29 Jul 2007)

Crugers said:


> Surely this can't be right... The odds of 1 in 8,145,060 were because to guarantee you having the/a winning ticket you needed to have 8,145,060 different lines. Using that logic and applying it to 2 lines with odds of 1:4,072,530 should mean that you are guaranteed to win with 4,072,530 lines (which of course you wouldn't!).
> Or am I asking the wrong question...



"Using that logic and applying it to 2 lines with odds of 1:4,072,530 should mean that you are guaranteed to win with 4,072,530 *x 2 lines* - i.e. 8,145,060 lines"


----------



## z109 (29 Jul 2007)

So, what else could I have invested my four euro in that would let me get away from behing this stupid desk?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> So, what else could I have invested my four euro in that would let me get away from behing this stupid desk?


You mean you want to stop be[h]ing a desk and be something else? Like chair or a toboggan or something?


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> So, what else could I have invested my four euro in that would let me get away from behing this stupid desk?


You could take a walk and give it to a homeless person, that'd get you out from behind a desk!
And you can't lose either, you'd feel good helping those in need


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Jul 2007)

I won 55e!!


----------



## Cahir (30 Jul 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I won 55e!!



Lucky you!  I won a fiver.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2007)

Cahir said:


> Lucky you!  I won a fiver.


How much did you spend to win a fiver?


----------



## Cahir (30 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> How much did you spend to win a fiver?



€4


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Jul 2007)

Thats profitability Cahir!


----------



## car (30 Jul 2007)

if you'd won the money would you still have to come on to AAM to ask about money?

while we're on it, porsches new yacht


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Jul 2007)

I was wrong! Just went to cash my ticket - it was 163e! I got 4 numbers plus the bonus. Sweet as.


----------



## pc7 (30 Jul 2007)

that's brill not 16 mil but still a nice bonus for a monday


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Jul 2007)

If it was 16mil i wouldn't be sitting in this seat right now!


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> If it was 16mil i wouldn't be sitting in this seat right now!


You could be lying on a slab in a morgue, from the shock!


----------



## shootingstar (30 Jul 2007)

I reckon the party is still going on in Farranrea. Heard on the radio this morning they partied on the street well into the early hours... apparently couldnt have happened to a nicer family... lucky sods


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2007)

pc7 said:


> Sn@kebite have you really never played? if so just go into a shop that does it and say you want a quick pick with lotto plus for 4 euro.


I'm a bit of a retard in the lotto area. So is that all I need to do? I don't need to give out my info and a DNA, blood, urine sample etc, etc..  You, Know? To register, i know i'll have to give something out.

Then does it say on the back of the ticket how to play, I'll probably ask the shopkeeper anyway, but sometimes it's hard to explain to the foreigners in the shops


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2007)

_RTFM_.

 [broken link removed]


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _RTFM_.


 

Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2007)

RTFM to find out what _RTFM _means!


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rtfm


I knew it was something rude!


----------

